# Hello !!



## bruceebee (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi there to all,

My name is Lucy and I am a complete newbie to the wonderful world of mice! I am hoping to acquire my own some time in the not so distant future, but possibly just as pets rather than a breeder. At the moment I am just trying to take in as much info as my little brain can handle and have found this site really helpful. When the time does come for me to take on some cuties, I'm, sure that someone here will be able to help? I can't wait !


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello and a very warm welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome :welcomeany


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi andd welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcomeany

When you are ready to home some mice, no doubt someone on here will help you out


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Lucy  Whereabouts are ya from?


----------



## bruceebee (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi... I'm from Okehampton in Devon... although my husband and I are thinking of moving to Kent soon? It's after we've moved that I'll be taking on some meeces of my own! Thanku all for the very warm welcome..


----------



## podcreature (Mar 26, 2010)

hello, and late greetings! X'D


----------

